# Whitewall is gonna burst....i know it



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 8, 2014)

Well ladies and gents...my Goodrich patina tire...rear is gonna rip on the side....prior to this it was mounted on the older rim and when i swapped it for a better wheel set....I cleaned with soap and water...let it dry and carefully mounted and inflated to 30 psi....and now i have a tear that is getting worse everyday.....story of my life....errrrrrrr


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2014)

take an old(holy) large (old fashion) inner-tube, and slice down middle... insert your (modern smaller dia.) tube. the outer skin my help contain the pressure.


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 8, 2014)

*Tires are a consumable product*

Nice to have but if they cause problems they need replaced. You have my permission to buy a pair of new tires to enjoy your ride.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2014)

rideahiggins said:


> Nice to have but if they cause problems they need replaced. You have my permission to buy a pair of new tires to enjoy your ride.




...yea, or do this.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 8, 2014)

I use Bri's technique but I use a tire instead of a tube. I have an old tire that I cut chunks out of for this purpose. I'll cut a chunk a little bit longer than the split and place it inside the tire at the split. Put your tube in and air it up and it'll keep its position. If the split is big enough, it may not close back up but it shouldn't get worse because of the solid tire that's behind it.

I've done this on many tread splits and ride them without worry. I've done it on only one sidewall split and have ridden that carefree as well.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 8, 2014)

If it's a rider bike, replace the tires. It's not worth a flat or blowout while doing 25 on road and having to deal with cars passing etc. I just straight replace all the perishable/wear rubber items on my bikes (brake pads, tires, tubes, etc).


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2014)

SirMike1983 said:


> If it's a rider bike, replace the tires. It's not worth a flat or blowout while doing 25 on road and having to deal with cars passing etc. I just straight replace all the perishable/wear rubber items on my bikes (brake pads, tires, tubes, etc).




25? I want your legs!


----------



## DJ Bill (Apr 8, 2014)

25 is easy!  Down the right hill, that is.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 8, 2014)

*tire to tire shop i guess*

I just wanted to be penny-wise for a second....well time to shop for vintage tires...i really like the lightning darts....


----------



## DJ Bill (Apr 8, 2014)

Those new repop chain tread tires sold here by a member and on ebay look like a great deal on an OEM looking tire....and they are only about $15  a tire more than cheapies...he sells black and whitewall.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-Royal-C...371?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8990aeab

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...s-Pair-New-65-00-shipping-quot-all-black-tire

Last link also has whitewall, PM him for details..


----------

